# The fishermans paradise



## janok (Mar 19, 2012)

The fog was just clearing from the fjord and revealed a lonely fisherman that that was hoping for good fortune.




The fishermans paradise by janokiese, on Flickr


----------



## Amocholes (Mar 20, 2012)

Very nice but I think you  meant to say "revealed".


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 20, 2012)

One thing I like about fishing is... say when you just want a moment to yourself sitting by the lake, someone walks by, sees you and wonders "what's this guy doing here? Weirdo!"
But when you have a fishing pole with you, it seems that all the questions in the world disappears. I think that's a bad excuse for myself sucking at fishing.

Nice colors! The sky looks very natural. I like how the huge "heavy-looking" cloud creates a strong relationship with the tiny-looking fisherman. The receding fog in the background helps to make this shot more than just another lake-mountain-sky landscape photo.


----------



## janok (Mar 20, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> Very nice but I think you meant to say "revealed".



Tnx - This happens from time to time when you have Norwegian as your first language


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 20, 2012)

This image needs to be blown up as big as possible and put on a wall to truly appreciate it. The relationship of subjects (sky, silhouette of the fishermenand tree) are very appealing. 

AFter looking at this image a couple times, I've decided the only thing holding it back from perfection for me is the sun rays in the photo. They are cut off, and distract from the more important elements of the photo. You couldn't really crop tighter because you'd lose that wonderful cloud. It might be a bit of a chore to clone out the sun, but if it was my image, I would probably give it a shot to see how the image would look without the rays. 

Just my $0.02!


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't mind the upper left it is not that bad and my eye and brain know what should be there if the photo had continued on. My dilemma is that dark portions of the clouds. If it was masked in with another exposures I think results would be much better. 

I did a quick edit using the dodge tool

Original






Edit


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 20, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> I don't mind the upper left it is not that bad and my eye and brain know what should be there if the photo had continued on. My dilemma is that dark portions of the clouds. If it was masked in with another exposures I think results would be much better.
> 
> I did a quick edit using the dodge tool
> 
> ...



Nice dodging VIP. I think it definitely softens the clouds a bit. 

I built on your edit by removing the sun, as I mentioned earlier. I like it, what do you guys think?


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 20, 2012)

It's nice, but the man's silhouette would have better emphasis with a shorter crop, maybe remove all but the height of the tree.


----------



## paulrmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry to interrupt this thread.  I am a new member and do not know how to post a new thread.  Basically I have stitched 12 photos together using photostitch and want to have this panoramic picture framed on canvas.  Unfortunately the picture presents itself as ver wide and not very tall.  When I upload it to the website, the program only allows me to use a small section of this picture.

again, my apologies, I do not know another way to post this thread

Thanks

Paul


----------



## janok (Mar 21, 2012)

Rotaminod: Nice work on removing the sun-rays. I started on this &#8211; but I have always found it difficult to get a good color-transition between the original areas and the cloned areas on blue skies. 
Vipgraphx: I have a tendency to be too enthusiastic on colors and contrasts. I agree that toning down the darkness in the cloud could improve the picture.

I wish I had used another lens on this picture. I had the Sigma 10-20 on my camera, and had to crop significantly to get this frame. This reduces the option of making a larger copy of the picture.
Thank you all for the feedback


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 22, 2012)

I really liked the original, except for those sun rays. Rotanimod's edit is perfect.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 22, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> I really liked the original, except for those sun rays. Rotanimod's edit is perfect.



Thanks Joel! I like it better as well.


----------



## Compaq (Mar 22, 2012)

In my humble opinion, there's no need to remove the sun rays. I really like this picture.

A little too sunny for fishing, thought?


----------



## Bynx (Mar 22, 2012)

I just came back from a course in composition. I dont know if I learned anything, but Id crop the pic like this. The fisherman is an important element that is belittled by the large dark tree. Remove the tree and the fisherman is balanced nicely by the large clouds.






or something even better in my opinion.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 22, 2012)

Lots of possibilities .. Too bad you can't blow it up big and print


----------

